
Mice Levitated in Lab - bramanga
http://www.livescience.com/animals/090909-mouse-levitation.html
======
jwb119
related discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=814446>

------
DarrenMills
This is pretty incredible. I'm curious as to what sort of engineering hurdles
keep this technology from being scaled up. I remember hearing about this via
Michio Kaku on one of the shows he did many months back. Anyone have an idea
of how this technology works or scales?

~~~
likpok
It works based on the diamagnetism of water. Water has a very small response
to magnetic fields. As a result, if you apply a large enough field, you can
exert a significant force.

The scaling problems are that this requires massive magnetic field (even for
mice). Generating such things is nontrivial.

------
shadytrees
> _They decided to mildly sedate the next mouse they levitated, which seemed
> content with floating._

In unrelated news, NASA is now attaching astronauts to an IV drip of what they
will only label as "happy juice".

